# Picking up a new to me skiff



## Zippcarlson (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Planning to pickup a new to me skiff on Monday. It’s a banshee extreme with 60 4 stroke yammy. 

Getting a good price on it and from what I have read I think it will be a good fit for me. I fish mostly Rockport / Aransas Pass area. I also have a bay boat in AP which I am keeping. This is primarily for my sight casting, fly and solo missions. 

Any good or bad feedback on the banshee extreme would be appreciated as to how it will perform in the middle coast area. I used to run a non tunnel Mitzi and am hoping to get a little better shallow performance out of this one with the pocket tunnel, key slot and jack plate. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## calvin10psi (Feb 15, 2018)

cavitation plate! if it doesn't already come with one. The guy who sold me mine had one of those and he said he fell in love with it all over again once he added the plate , really helped him pop up.


----------

